# Helite Turtle Airbag Hi-Viz Vest Review



## moshe_levy (Aug 1, 2016)

Hello All-

Here is Moto Mouth #11 - my review of Helite's Turtle Hi-Viz vest, which is a mechanically actuated airbag you can wear over your favorite riding jacket!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KI7iFZtuf70

-MKL


----------

